# Exposure to Hepatitis inutero



## espforu (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what ICD-9 code would be appropriate for this.  Baby born to mother with known Hepatitis.

Thank


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Code V29.0*

If the baby is in Observation for 24 to 48 hrs. Code V29.0 for newborn baby chart, if mother diagnosed with viral hepatitis.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 21, 2010)

v30.00-v39.21
v29.8
v02.60



espforu said:


> Does anyone know what ICD-9 code would be appropriate for this.  Baby born to mother with known Hepatitis.
> 
> Thank


----------

